# baselayout 1.11.14 and udev-0.77-r3

## Lokheed

I get this during udev finalizing during bootup:

cp: cannot stat '/lib/udev/device/*': no such file or directory

Checking and indeed there is no such directory as "directory" under /lib/udev. I assume I missed something when updating some config file. Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Cheers.

----------

## mijenix

Hi

I updated my system today and know my system can't boot cleanly.

I get the following errors:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /sbin/functions.sh: line 332: cannot redirect standard input from /dev/null: No such file or directory
> 
> /sbin/functions.sh: line 332: rc_splash: command not found
> ...

 

I think there is a problem with udev-077-rc3 and kernel 2.6.15-rc5.

Does anyone has the same problem or know how I can solve this?

--Mathias

----------

## i92guboj

This guy experienced the same some hours ago, dunno if it is the same issue or even if that solution could be the right for him or you, but take a look here just in case:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411345-highlight-.html

----------

## i92guboj

I think these two are the same:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411345-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2946322.html#2946322

----------

## Lokheed

I do have RC_DEVICE_TARBALL set to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc. I will assume its just another bug with udev and will try to revert back to the previous version that worked. Cheers.

EDIT: Indeed just another bug with the latest udev. That makes this the 9th+ version that has not worked properly for me  :Sad: 

----------

## felicehome

Hi Lokheed, 

same problem here. But I didn't revert back. This message during bootup seems not to have a negative effect on udev functionality.

Will wait for the next release. Hopfully this will be fixed.

CheersLast edited by felicehome on Sat Dec 10, 2005 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Ok, know we know its a udev bug. Is there a bug report for that?

--Mathias

----------

## Lokheed

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ok, know we know its a udev bug. Is there a bug report for that?
> 
> --Mathias

 

I didnt file one since I am really lazy and busy too  :Smile: 

----------

## dgaffuri

Same message, but all works correctly. Looking at /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh

```
ebegin "Finializing udev configuration"

....

# copy over any persistant things

cp --preserve=all --recursive --update /lib/udev/devices/* /dev
```

 */usr/share/doc/udev-077-r3/README.gz wrote:*   

> The content of /lib/udev/devices directory which contains the nodes,     symlinks and directories, which are always expected to be in /dev, should be copied over to the tmpfs mounted /dev, to provide the required nodes to initialize udev and continue booting.

 

Apart the "Finializing" message, do you think that we should file a bug for the directory not being created by the ebuild?

----------

## mijenix

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apart the "Finializing" message, do you think that we should file a bug for the directory not being created by the ebuild?
> 
> 

 

Yes u can fill one. But is there a solution for the bug?

--Mathias

----------

## widan

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> Yes u can fill one. But is there a solution for the bug?

 

It's harmless, it just displays an error message because the directory is missing or empty, but that won't affect anything. If you want to avoid the message, edit /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh and add "2> /dev/null" to the cp line mentionned in dgaffuri's post.

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Apart the "Finializing" message, do you think that we should file a bug for the directory not being created by the ebuild?

 

There will be an error even if it exists, as long as it is empty (or has just a .keep in it, as dot-files are not matched by a "*").

----------

## dgaffuri

 *widan wrote:*   

> There will be an error even if it exists, as long as it is empty (or has just a .keep in it, as dot-files are not matched by a "*").

 

You're right, I didn't look well at the command.

My doubt about filing a bug is just because it's harmless, but I've seen at least four post of people who say "Hey, I get this error and now my SCSI device is no more recognized".

Looking at the script

```
        # copy over any persistant things

        cp --preserve=all --recursive --update /lib/udev/devices/* /dev

        # Same thing as /dev/.devfsd

        touch /dev/.udev
```

putting an empty .udev in the devices subdirectory and removing the last line could be a nice solution too.

Anyway, let's stop here and start doing something useful.

----------

## mijenix

hmm, sorry but my system won't start anymore I don't get only a error message it can't boot!

Look here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411384.html

--Mathias

----------

## dgaffuri

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> hmm, sorry but my system won't start anymore I don't get only a error message it can't boot!
> 
> Look here:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411384.html
> ...

 

I've filed a bug for the error message, and it was a duplicate   :Sad:  (I'm not able to search bugs, it seems). Anyway the message is for sure harmless, but 077-r4 is out, and besides fixing that problem by creating the directory with some device in

```
# ls -l /lib/udev/devices/

total 0

crw-------  1 root tty  5, 1 Dec 11 11:17 console

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 Dec 11 11:17 null

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 5 Dec 11 11:17 zero
```

it also changes the udev startup script in other ways. You may want to try it.

I'll watch the other thread. Post there if r4 doesn't solve. Anyway I'm running with 2.6.15-rc5 and udev-077 and it worked with r2, r3 and now with r4.

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Sadly, the udev-077-rc4 doesn't solve my problems. Only the error message befor:

( I compiled the udev-077-rc4 with livecd because I can't boot my machine )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1
> 
> The superblock could not be read or does not ..... 
> ...

 

But he can't still found /dev/hda1. 

I can mount /dev/hda1 (/boot) and /dev/hda3 (/) without any problems with the gentoo livecd.

And a fsck.ext3 found no errors! 

I tried to copy back my previous worked 2.6.15-rc4 kernel, still no luck same Problem. So I thnik it's not the kernel.

But where i my Problem know, the baselyout, udev or kernel?

--Mathias

----------

## dgaffuri

Try to downgrade udev to 071.

----------

## mijenix

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Try to downgrade udev to 071.

 

Yes, udev-071 works. Should I fill a bug report for 077-rc4?

--Mathias

----------

## dgaffuri

Don't know, it seems very strange. I'm following another topic from a guy with a similar problem (although not on boot disk). He is trying to re-emerge 077-r4 after deleting all in /etc/udev. If he gets it working you may want to try this before posting a bug. I didn't ask you (or I can't find it in previous posts), which version of baselayout do you have?

----------

## mijenix

Hi

I use 1.12.0_pre11-r3 baselayout. 

But deleting all in /etc/udev, it's not a good idea, I think, especially because my own udev-rules are in there.

But know it's the question is it udev or the baselyout?

--Mathias

----------

## dgaffuri

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I use 1.12.0_pre11-r3 baselayout. 
> 
> But deleting all in /etc/udev, it's not a good idea, I think, especially because my own udev-rules are in there.
> ...

 

The only thing that baselayout (I've the same, BTW) may do wrong is not calling the right udev startup code, so it should be udev. Are you sure that you've updated udev rules when upgrading udev?

----------

## mijenix

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The only thing that baselayout (I've the same, BTW) may do wrong is not calling the right udev startup code, so it should be udev. Are you sure that you've updated udev rules when upgrading udev?

 

not that I am aware. But should I need to run a extra command after udev upgrade? That would be the first time I need  :Wink: 

--Mathias

----------

## dgaffuri

No luck in the other thread. You may try to file a bug.

----------

## mijenix

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> No luck in the other thread. You may try to file a bug.

 

OK, I'll do that until i found some time. Maybe until then, it's fixed  :Rolling Eyes: 

Thx for ur help!

--Mathias

----------

## mijenix

watch this -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411380.html

edit by nixnut: merged with this thread

----------

## mijenix

Hi

The thing is solved. You need to enable CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT in the Kernel.

Look here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115264

--Mathias

----------

